# TEST!!!



## kindzo (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich heiße Mario und habe einen sehr schrwirigen Java Test morgen in der Schule.
Ich habe bereits schon viel gelernt und trotzdem kapiere ich diese Programmiersprache noch nicht so richtig. Ich wollte mal hier fragen, ob sich jemand dazu bereitstellen würde meinen Test zu schreiben.
Ich muss unbedingt bei diesen Test positiv sein sonst muss ich die Klasse wiederholen!
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wennn sich jemand meldet1:question::question:


Danke im Voraus und freundlich Grüße!


----------



## cr33p (3. Mai 2010)

Und wie stellst du dir sowas bitte vor? In deine Schule gehen und sagen "Ich bin der Mario!" oder was?

Naja, vielleicht ist es besser wenn du die Klasse wiederholst, durchkommen ohne etwas zu können is blöd.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2010)

verschoben, geschlossen,
den Titel belasse ich mal


----------

